
VMware says it’s in talks to acquire Pivotal Software - walterclifford
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/14/vmware-says-it-is-in-talks-to-acquire-pivotal-software.html
======
msdell
Dell owns Pivotal. Dell owns VMware. Dell has debt. Pivotal goes public at
$15/share. Pivotal stock tanks. VMWare buys Pivotal at $15/share. Dell has
less debt. The difference between Pivotal's internal share price, prior to
going public, and their IPO price is pure profit for Dell. This was entirely a
tactical move to reduce debt for Dell. Thanks for footing the bill
shareholders!

